# UBS Emerging Companies Conference



## sleepy (9 April 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find more about the UBS Emerging Companies Conference?

... as several ASX companies (e.g., IMD, IGL, AOE) have presented at this over the past couple?? of days.

sleepy


----------

